

Three Big Lies (software/game development) - dmm
http://cellperformance.beyond3d.com/articles/2008/03/three-big-lies.html

======
mathgladiator
The first two are completely true for games industry since modern games run
into the bottlenecks faster than other software.

The third is absolutely true since data is the name of the game. I've written
game engines, and each iteration only takes about one to two months of hard-
core work. The value is in the content that the game engine has to power which
requires scores of people working with it. Artists, production artists, sound
engineers, level designers, game mechanic programmers, etc.

Big Data is no different. The more data I have, the more things I can learn
about. The more ways I can study the data. When I don't have data, I can't
really do anything.

------
landhar
Sorry, I don't buy it. Performance is not the only thing that matters in
software development. And certainly not to the point of calling fundamentals
software design - note the emphasis on the word design - "big lies".

~~~
corysama
Mike's job is performance. His blog is about "performance, data design and
game programming." In the context of the article, performance is what matters.

~~~
landhar
I get that, but saying that something is a "big lie" just because it is not
that important in a specific context doesn't seem quite right in my opinion.

------
dmm
I posted this after seeing the "7 Game developing things I've learned so far"
post. I thought it would be an interesting addition from a professional game
dev.

